# *.tmp,*.chk,~*.* is this the best way to delete all TEMP files?



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

I read somewhere that the best way to delete all of your temp files is to type *.tmp,*.chk,~*.* in your FIND files and folders field and then to delete the files you find from your hard drive.

Is this accurate? Will this do a good job of cleaning up all of your temp files or is there another/better way?

Thanks in advance

DAVID


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

That way works fine. Here's a way to clean the biggest per centage of *.tmp and other misc garbage from the DOS prompt.

At the C:\> prompt enter:

deltree recycled

;Now enter each bold line:

*cd windows
smartdrv
deltree tempor~1 /y
deltree temp /y
deltree history /y
exit * 
;(or ctrl-alt-del to restart Windows)

This has been posted before by Rollin'Rog and others, I just added the /y switch.
you can cut and past this into a file using Notepad and then just name it cleantmp.bat. That way next time you need it you just type in cleantmp at the command line and it does the rest. I've used a veriation of this for years.

You can also add lines for the Cookies and Recent folders under windows if you wish.

A word of *CAUTION*, the /y switch will just "do it"!! Otherwise without the /y it will prompt you to confirm each action. Your choice.

You will still have to use the Find command (in fact, I would suggest it) to find things like *.chk, ~*.*, *.001, *.002, *.003 .... But since these don't normally accumulate that much, once every 6 months dhould be good for them. It also gives you an chance to look at what they are and let you decide what action you want to take.

Good Luck


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

BigDave:

As far as getting rid of temp files, go into Find - Files And Folders and work your way down this list:

*.TMP

C:\TEMP\*.* (If this folder exists)

C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.*

Reboot before deleting temp files, in order to make sure that none of them are still in use.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

any reason why using Disk Cleanup in windows doesn't do all this?

Start, Programs, Accessories, system Tools, disk Cleanup


sems that is what it's for?


----------



## edsod (May 25, 2002)

It doesn't search for all temporary files that are created by many programs...
You can safely delete about a dozen common kinds of files and more like .tmp, bak, old, *.*, chk, dmp, $db, gid and others or
you can use a safe program like G-Lock Temp Cleaner
http://www.webattack.com/get/glocktemp.shtml


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Here`s one for you to try, it`s called DELINDEX, you can get it here www.burzurq.com/forum/delindex.html, you run it in dos, it gets rid of bunches of temp things including index data. It is easy to run(might look intimidateing because of dos, but it isn`t) it`s free, and when I ran it I freed up 35mb of space. It has a small footprint, cool little program.

Regards
Mike Peters


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

There are a lot of clean up and optimization tools available in the market today which effectively cleanup unwanted files from your hard disk. My personal favorite is 'Smart Cleaner' by Sacramouch software.
You can download the free version here...

Smart Cleaner


----------

